# Questions, questions concerning Galadriel, Celeborn, Cirdan, and Thranduil.



## Maeglin (Dec 4, 2002)

I have several questions, but try to bear with me here:

1. Galadriel and Celeborn were married right? So what kind of a wife is Galadriel if she just left Celeborn in Middle-Earth? So what if her ring was fading, it doesn't mean she was.

2. Does anyone know exactyl when Celeborn left Middle-Earth? like specifically what year F.A.

3. Did Thranduil ever leave Middle-Earth? and if so when did he leave?

4. Cirdan was on the shores of Middle-Earth since the First Age, didn't his life ever get really boring? I mean it must have, you can only stare at the sea for so long.


----------



## Mablung (Dec 4, 2002)

2: I do not believe it is mentioned either way. He did stay into the first years of the Fourth Age but nothing more specific than that I believe.

3: No I do not believe there is any mention either way.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 5, 2002)

Furthermore, Galadriel was returning to Aman, which is really her original*home*, more than ME was. She was also one of the last (if not THE last) of the Exiled Noldor, and a ban was set upon her return, which further increased her wearyness of ME...Her struggle against evil was finished and the time of the dominion of Men and the fading of the Elves was begun - so it might as well begin with the departure of the mightiest ones around: Galadriel and Elrond.
In contrast, Celeborn's "home" was indeed Middle Earth, he was in love with it (so to speak), similarly to Elladan and Elrohir I believe, and was reluctant to leave it for some time yet. But he did leave it eventually and there is a vague quote somewhererolleyes: ) saying (paraphrase):
"and of the day when he at least sought the Grey Havens there is no record, and with him went the last living memory of the Elder Days in Middle Earth and an end was come for the Eldar of story and song."

So Celeborn and Lady G were reunited eventually.


----------



## Din (Dec 5, 2002)

As for Cirdan, i wouldnt say that he had a boring life. He helped fight Morgoth in the first age. Met many, many people. And he lived in the grey havens. Not just some boring harbor city but a land inhabbited by elves, were he was lord. For a time he had in possesion an Elven ring and lived to see such golrious things that only Tolkien could describe.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 5, 2002)

Yes Cirdan's life definitely was not boring. He has lived through all the Ages and he has seen it ALL!


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 6, 2002)

From ithrynluin:


> Furthermore, Galadriel was returning to Aman, which is really her originalhome, more than ME was. She was also one of the last (if not THE last) of the Exiled Noldor, and a ban was set upon her return, which further increased her wearyness of ME...



Was she really one of the Exiled, or did she leave Aman untouched by the ban? I've heard both.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arvedui _
> *Was she really one of the Exiled, or did she leave Aman untouched by the ban? I've heard both. *



She left Aman for different reasons than Fëanor (see my siggy). Even though Manwë was aware of her desire, he did not grant it; but she would not relent from her path.


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 6, 2002)

Thranduil was a Silvan Elf. These elves aren't considered High-Elves and they generally didn't leave ME for Valinor. None of them had ever been there and they didn't have many dealings with the High-Elves (like for example the Sindar). So, my guess is that they were not eager to go to Valinor. Furthermore, Thranduil was a king and wouldn't leave his folk easily. I believe he stayed in ME forever!


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Dec 6, 2002)

Thats something that always confused me . I thought in the fourth age that all the elves were beginning to fade , and grow weary of ME . So I would think that at some point all the elves , even Thranduil and his kingdom would eventually leave . Do all elves go to the same place , or are there different sections for different kinds of elves ? Can anyone help me on this ??


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smeagol _
> *Folks, please read "The History of Galadriel and Celeborn" in Unfinished Tales before you debate any further. *


Oh sire, I will, when I get the time. Until then, I will continue to ask questions so that I might be a little wiser today, than I was yesterday.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfhelm25 _
> *Thats something that always confused me . I thought in the fourth age that all the elves were beginning to fade , and grow weary of ME . So I would think that at some point all the elves , even Thranduil and his kingdom would eventually leave . Do all elves go to the same place , or are there different sections for different kinds of elves ? Can anyone help me on this ?? *



Sooner or later, the Elves either took the Straight Road to the West or stayed in ME forever and faded.
They go to the Blessed Lands - either to Valinor or to Tol Eressea (an isle).


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arvedui _
> *Until then, I will continue to ask questions so that I might be a little wiser today, than I was yesterday. *



Strangely enough Arvedui, I ask the very same question of my son each day he returns from school; What did you learn today that you did not know yesterday!


----------



## Link (Dec 6, 2002)

Celebrian never left for Aman. She was taken and tortured and killed by the goblins of the misty mountains.


----------



## Mablung (Dec 6, 2002)

Actually Elladan and Elrohir rescued her and took her into the west.


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *Strangely enough Arvedui, I ask the very same question of my son each day he returns from school; What did you learn today that you did not know yesterday! *



I believe in learning, and so do you. And as we are old enough to value the true meaning of learning, we try to pass that on to our sons as well. It might not come as a surprise that I ask my son something close to that?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Link _
> *Celebrian never left for Aman. She was taken and tortured and killed by the goblins of the misty mountains. *



Yes she did leave for Aman. She was tormented by orcs but was rescued, like Mablung said. Elrond could not heal her fully and that is why she departed for the Blessed Lands.


----------



## Link (Dec 7, 2002)

^my bad, I guess i need to read more.........


----------

